# arrow nocks affecting where arrow hits?



## 54smokepole (Feb 2, 2003)

Bear with me on this, I am still scratching my head and can't figure this out. 

I shoot beman ics hunter 340 shafts out of a mathews ovation with fingers. This winter I bought a new dozen shafts as I was running low. I had these identical shafts cut to the same length and fletched them with the same feathers (large bulk bag) on the same fletching jig. The only difference was the old arrows had yellow easton nocks and the new ones had red nocks. Just a color difference, no big deal.

The new arrows (red nocks) hit 3-4 inches higher than the old arrows (yellow nocks). I figured that they must have changed something in the shaft or they were slightly heavier. I put the old arrows away and have just been shooting the new dozen. I busted two nocks on these new arrows and put on replacement nocks. The nocks I used were the same yellow easton nocks that are on the old arrows. Once I put the different nock on, these arrows started hitting exactly where the old arrows did below the new arrows. Red nocks hit high, yellow nocks hit low. I have shot these many, many times now to make sure it isn't a fluke and they consistently shoot to two different points of impact. (both will group great, just to different spots) No left or right difference, just up and down. I even mix them up and don't look at the nocks when I shoot so I don't subconciously shoot them differently.

Any ideas? You wouldn't think a plastic nock would make that much difference. I am just going to go buy a new bag of nocks and make sure they are all the same and see what happens.


----------



## cruzctrl (Feb 24, 2010)

I would suggest it is the arrows that are different.

And that new nocks will have no affect, the arrow will still be high.

Carbon density and weight changes from batch to batch. Meaning there may be a grain per inch difference and the new arrows are lighter, thus landing higher. The manufacture may have even made a weave change to the design and not made it public knowledge thus you may be firing two different types of carbon arrows though under the same title.

How old are your older arrows? 

And are you 100% sure it is the exact same angle of fletch? Even a slight variation (the new arrows have a little less angle thus slightly less drag thus land higher) is possible?

I suggest 2 things and done separately

1. Put the new nock on an old arrow and it should still group lower. (just to put your mind at ease)

2. Before you change the position of your fletcher, strip 1 of your old arrows and refletch. 

This will tell you, if neither have any affect on where the arrow lands you know the arrows are actually constructed differently. If it does have affect (the fletching might) then you know how to correct - refletch old arrows.


----------



## fuelracerpat (May 6, 2008)

Nock fit can make a difference.......just put the same nocks in all of them, sounds like you are headed that direction anyway, should make them all the same.
As far as fletching goes....I have been fletching arrows for years and out of a dozen one is always a smidgen different....doesn't seem to make a difference to me. After all, shooting fingers, generally speaking, that arrow is the least of our worries! With feathers after I have shot a dozen arrows for about a month there are no two fletched the same anyway.:mg:


----------



## 54smokepole (Feb 2, 2003)

cruzctrl-It was my opinion originally that there were differences in the old shafts versus the new shafts. I didn't question the nocks until I busted a couple of the nocks on the new shafts and replaced them with extra nocks that I had on hand from the first original batch. With the same shaft, just replacing the new nock with an old one changes the point of impact. So I pretty much did the experiment you suggested already.

Just had never seen such a difference on impact with nocks. I thought it was shaft differences until I had to replace nocks.

The nocks look similar to my eye, little difference on the logo. Must be the throat size where it clicks on the string.


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

If a nock is too tight I believe it can alter flight. With trad bows, we always made sure the arrow would slip on and off the string without it "snapping" on or off. You might check to see if you notice any difference in how they slip on the string.


----------



## litlrandy (Oct 17, 2010)

*Arrow nocks*

In response to your arrow flight issue...yes, arrow nocks, as strange as it seems WILL affect how arrows ( new or old ) fly. I'm still learning about this issues b/c I try to have every arrow in my bow case "hunt ready" ! Getting back to the meat of the subject , and I'm surprised more educated bowhunters haven't mentioned this sooner, but it doesn't matter if a dozen arrows cost $100 or $300 ! You HAVE to tune earch arrow. At minimum, shoot every arrow and make sure they hit just like every other one in that dozen. [Side note, make sure your bow is adjusted correctly too (eg. axle to axle, brace height, arrow rest in right position, cams & wheels in time, etc.)] 
If not, rotate the arrow, so each fletching has experienced being the "odd" (feather/vane) out, untill you find out which vane/feather has to be the "odd" one out in order for THAT arrow to fly puurrfect ! If that doesn't work, throw that nock in the garbage and start over, untill you find what makes that arrow hit point-on. Also, consult with a bowshop that actually has knowledge in these things and that will save you aggrevation, lots of time, and $$. Those guys at "professional" bow shops have arrow tuners and can help you get your eq. in order and flying true.


----------



## oldhoyt (Mar 26, 2006)

I have had a similar experience with nock tension. I found my nocks to be a little loose on the string so I put a single layer wrap of dental floss on the string to hold the nock a tiny bit tighter.....next shots were 4 inches low, two inches right. Did some further experimenting and even a slight change in nock tension made a big difference.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

Randy Ulmer likes the nocks to be on the loose side so they do not influence arrow travel on the release.
Try Accunocks. They spread on the release so the nock passes by the string without 'hanging' up on the string. Many finger shooters like them.


----------

